# Looking for Appaloosa registered as Dial A Sunny Day - Not stolen



## appycowgirl64 (21 February 2011)

Hello, I am looking for an ApHC registered Appaloosa named Dial A Sunny Day ApHC #636554. He was foaled in 2005 and is a bay dun with a blanket and a wide snip on his nose and blaze and 3 white socks.
I sold him as a weanling to a lady in Lufkin, TX and she sold him when he was a 2 yr old, if I remember right on his age, to Dave and Lisa Moore of Hockley, TX. Dave is Irish and they had shipped him over to Ireland to stand at stud along with a Paint stallion. From what I was told by Lisa is that where they put him at to be trained and to stand at stud, when they went to visit they found horrible conditions and that both stallions had lost some weight. They then pulled both studs out of there and then put both horses at Dave's sister's house and if I remember right, her place is down in southern Ireland. Shortly after that, Lisa emailed me and told that she was putting him up for sale and that they were looking for a reining trainer for him as well. I did some research and found some trainers for her. She had told me that she was going over in May of his 3 yr old year but then she wasn't able to go and said she was going to go over later on and would let me know what happened. Since then I have sent emails with no response and the number I have listed is not valid. I also did some more Googling tonight and found out where they are listed with Brushy Creek Kennels, Hockley, TX and have gotten into trouble and there is a number, but I haven't tried it yet. Also, I was told by his second owner that Dave trained racehorses in Ireland as well as in the USA.
Anyone who might have some information on Sunny I would sure appreciate it. He was an awesome colt and when I showed him at an ApHC show at 2 1/2 months of age, he took 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th under 4 judges in weanling colts and then a 3rd, 2 - 4ths and a 7th out of 10 horses in open Most Colorful. I would just like to know if he is still alive and what has happened to him.
Pictures of him are on my website at 
http://www.llappaloosas.com/page10.html


----------



## belambi (20 August 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/710947508988472/permalink/2432721276811078/


----------

